# [eclipse] java programm als external tool?



## xardias (20. März 2006)

Hallo allerseits,

ich versuche gerade in Eclipse als External Tool eine Java Anwendung zu starten.
Sicher ist es möglich wenn ich den Pfad zu meiner java.exe angebe und die zu startende jar als Argument.
Jedoch funktioniert das dann nur auf meinem Rechner (bzw auf den Rechnern die java.exe im selben Ordner haben).
Für Eclipse ist es ja kein Problem herauszufinden wo die java.exe zu finden ist (immerhin läuft es ja selbst darüber), jedoch weiß ich nicht warum das so nicht funktioniert:

Location: ${system_path:java.exe}/java.exe
Working Directory: ${workspace_loc}
Arguments: -jar winstone-0.8.1.jar
Das Tool lässt sich damit nicht starten da Eclipse es von Anfang an mit der Meldung "External tool location does not exist" unterbindet.

Kann mir da jemand helfen?
Danke
Dennis


----------



## Thomas Darimont (20. März 2006)

Hallo!

Wenn du auf jedem Rechner eine JAVA_HOME Umgebungsvariable einrichten und diese auf das Installationsverzeichnis des JDK verweisen wuerdest koenntest du ueber external tools:
So die Java exe ansprechen:
${env_var:JAVA_HOME}/bin/java.exe alternativ dazu koennte man auch ${system_path:java.exe} verwenden.
Anschliessend ein passendes Working directory mitgeben und innerhalb der Arguments den Classpath und die Programmparameter mitgeben.
-cp . de.tutorials.Test

Gruss Tom


----------



## xardias (20. März 2006)

Thomas Darimont hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo!
> 
> Wenn du auf jedem Rechner eine JAVA_HOME Umgebungsvariable einrichten und diese auf das Installationsverzeichnis des JDK verweisen wuerdest koenntest du ueber external tools:
> So die Java exe ansprechen:
> ...


Also ich habe beide deiner Vorschläge nochmal ausprobiert, es funktioniert leider immer noch nicht. (JAVA_HOME ist jedoch definiert).
(Eclipse 3.2M4)


----------



## Thomas Darimont (20. März 2006)

Hallo!

Also beim mir funktioniert das einwandfrei... kannst du vielleicht etwas genauer beschreiben, was nicht funktioniert.

Gruss Tom


----------



## xardias (20. März 2006)

Das was ich im ersten Beitrag beschrieben hatte.. aber ein Bild ist wesentlich Aussagekräftiger. Im Anhang.
Ich werde das ganze mal mit eclipse 3.1 ausprobieren oder eventuell mal im bugtracker von eclipse nachschauen.


----------

